# 5-10 Shoes For Trail Riding



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

Are 5-10 shoes really worth the money for use with platform pedals? I currently ride with DC shoes which grip pretty well. I've heard a lot of people say they are better but is it worth dropping the money for them over skate shoes?


----------



## vfrrider (Jul 21, 2010)

Id recommend going straight to clipless, but if you're set on platform riding, 510's are great. Not sure how much they'd be different from your skate shoes though, without knowing more about said skate shoes.


----------



## literally (Apr 14, 2013)

Mannas said:


> Are 5-10 shoes really worth the money for use with platform pedals? I currently ride with DC shoes which grip pretty well. I've heard a lot of people say they are better but is it worth dropping the money for them over skate shoes?


In a word, yes. However there are other brands that offer similar and sometimes preferred sticky soled flat pedal shoes. i've ridden 5.10, teva and shimano and they have all worked well with small differences in performance and comfort.

Your DC's may offer decent grip but they are most likely pretty flexible in the sole. 5.10's and others will offer better grip and a stiffer sole (model dependent of course) which will translate into better power transfer and less fatigue in your feet and ankles.

And don't let anyone tell you you need to go clipless - ride whatever you feel most comfortable with and have fun. I spent 20+ years clipped in and went to flats a few years ago and love 'em.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

I rode DC and Vans for years. I got a pair of 5.10 Freeriders last year and it made quite a big difference. Stickier sole and as mentioned above, stiffer sole feels better while pedaling. I will stick with cycling specific shoes from now on.


----------



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

RallyPunx said:


> I rode DC and Vans for years. I got a pair of 5.10 Freeriders last year and it made quite a big difference. Stickier sole and as mentioned above, stiffer sole feels better while pedaling. I will stick with cycling specific shoes from now on.


Thank you! That is very helpful. The Freeriders are what I was looking at.


----------



## bwargula (Sep 9, 2005)

I have ridden on flats with 5.10 shoes for years and have been more than happy with the results on so many different types of trails here in Pennsylvania. Currently switching between old school Nathan Rennie high tops, Baron, Freeriders and pair of brand new low Impact on Shimano Saint pedals. The new Impacts are the stiffest and the Barons are the softest, most "bendy". All stick quite remarkably and take a beating. Have not tried other companies so I can't compare. Sure I have had a foot slip here and there, and don't have the uphill pedaling power/efficiency of my clipped in buddies, but don't really take a back seat to too many non-racers, especially at the tender age of 50+! I usually scour the interweb and have found some fantastic crazy deals on 5.10's thru the years. Good luck and shred them flats!! 

bdub


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

I love my 5-10's free riders. Got my current pair on clearance for about $50. They stick well to flats, just stiff enough, and will take a beating. I will never go back to clip less. Not sure why the clip less folks are so certain everyone should use them.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Bigb2000 said:


> Not sure why the clip less folks are so certain everyone should use them.


Because people love to feel like what they have/use/buy/whatever is the BEST and they need to tell people cuz it makes them feel smart.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

I ride both clipless and flats. They both have advantages and disadvantages. Flats keep you honest especially in a steep or technical climb. Clipless lets you transfer more energy to the bike - you can pull up on the back stroke of the crank.

As for the biking shoe over a skate shoe or similar - the soles of bike shoes are usually stiffer especially after time. I comes down to shoes being designed for a sport. But, ultimately it comes down to what you like and what works for you.


----------



## vfrrider (Jul 21, 2010)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Because people love to feel like what they have/use/buy/whatever is the BEST and they need to tell people cuz it makes them feel smart.


Or because people have experience with both and find one to be better than the other - for themselves. If the OP has never tried clipless, by all means he should try it out. They both have their merits, after all.


----------



## shredmx (Dec 11, 2013)

I have used teva links and now 5 10 guide tennie. Go with 5 10 more grip and stiffer. Takes a few rides to break them in however. I liked the guide tennie over the freerider because it has a large toe guard and a little slimmer. Pair it with canfield crampons and you will stick to the pedals like glue.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

5.10s are great bike shoes and well worth buying instead of skate shoes or other outdoor footwear. I like the Impact Low and Freeriders the best out of their line up.

Keep in mind for best performance you need a quality flat pedal as well.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

In addition to the stiffness and stickier rubber, Five Ten's are built pretty solid. I've got about 3 years on my current pair of Freeriders, the rubber is a little torn up but the shoes are holding up quite well otherwise.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I have seen some claim teva's newer compounds are as sticky as 5.10. I bought a new pair of impacts and a pair of tevas with their spider 360 compound, or whatever it's called. 5.10 is notably grippier, though it may be in part due to concave vs convex tread pattern. 

Note that some or all freeriders use a less grippy compound than the impact, which you may or may not prefer.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

mayonays said:


> In addition to the stiffness and stickier rubber, Five Ten's are built pretty solid. I've got about 3 years on my current pair of Freeriders, the rubber is a little torn up but the shoes are holding up quite well otherwise.


This^^ Allthough I only have 1yr on my pair of Freerider not 3.
Really THE tuffest shoe I've ever had. Just this weekend got back from dusty ride. Hosed off my 5.10..give um a genie rubb..set in the sun to dry...dry by nightfall. Other than the obvious hits n scrapes the clean up nice!
I'll never go clipped in and never not buy 5.10s..stuff just works !
And you CAN get up swing and back up pedeling..you just gotta learn How to Ride Flats!...
All thoe guys that have ONLY been clipped in start baggen on Flats and they too have never tried it....grass is allways greener/lol


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes. I've got Freeriders as well as a pair of Teva Pinners. The Pinners are actually more comfortable and fit ME better, but the 5-10s definitely stick to the pedals better. Spank Spikes help make up the difference.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anybody have experience with the Impact Low and the new Impact VXI? Is it worth the extra $$$ to reduce the weight? Does reducing the weight lower the protection and durability of the shoe?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

thrasher_s said:


> Does anybody have experience with the Impact Low and the new Impact VXI? Is it worth the extra $$$ to reduce the weight? Does reducing the weight lower the protection and durability of the shoe?


I have owned the Impact Lows for over 5yrs. Great shoe. Very sticky, lots of protection, excellent for hike-a-bike.

I had a pair of the Freerider vxi shoes that started to come apart after 5 rides, but I suspect that was a one off manufacturing defect. They were less bulky compared to the Impact Lows and felt lighter, but I didn't love the smooth sole under the ball of the foot so I didn't get a replacement pair.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

So the consensus is that 5.10's are the shiznit on flats. Are they comfortable to walk around in, or are they too stiff for walking for very long?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

shining_trapezoid said:


> So the consensus is that 5.10's are the shiznit on flats. Are they comfortable to walk around in, or are they too stiff for walking for very long?


I've spent days walking around LA's concrete jungle in some Impact Lows including a 12hr warehouse party.

I've done more hike-a-bike in them than I care to remember.

Supremely comfy for walking - at least on my feet.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

vikb said:


> I've spent days walking around LA's concrete jungle in some Impact Lows including a 12hr warehouse party.
> 
> I've done more hike-a-bike in them than I care to remember.
> 
> Supremely comfy for walking - at least on my feet.


Cool. Thanks for the answer. I think I'm gonna get some. Just been hesitant cuz there's nowhere that sells em where I'm at and I've never been one to buy shoes online without trying them on at all.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Just been hesitant cuz there's nowhere that sells em where I'm at and I've never been one to buy shoes online without trying them on at all.


I find the Impact Lows fit true to size as do the Freeriders.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I take my 5.10s to work, cubical land...they are flat and fit simlar to Vans but more stiff. The break in nice and I have them on 12hrs dayly and then RIDE too. But I switch socks lol

I found them to be tight, I normally fit 11 but both my pairs of 5.10 are 11.5. I use zappos for free returns and good sales if you watch and wait..


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a pari fo 5-10 impact high's and Sam hill's (impact low's) they are awesome. I actually bought a set of clipless shoes and pedal's and switch back after a very short time.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

I heard the Stealth rubber tends to mark floors. Is this true? Sorry kinda getting off the trail riding topic.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes the mark floors easily but it comes right off. It only marks if you drag your feet ect. Just walking normal they wont mark anything.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Not that I have seen but I haven't tried? I'll have to try and skid the floor at work tomorrow lol
Stealth Rubber is differnt than any shoe I have worn..sticky when wet...


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

K. Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to plan on not wearing them at work. I work at a college and if I mark up the basketball court or something I'll have some people pissed for sure. Probably best if I just stick with my work boots at work anyway. 

Looking forward to trying the 5.10s on the trails. Been hearing about them for years and I've always just rode in whatever street or hiking shoes I happened to have. Hope they live up to the hype!


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 10, 2012)

I just bought my first pair of 5•10's yesterday and took them out for their first ride today. Simply amazing, no need for a real break-in period. Comfortable, nice stiff sole and stylish to add👍I used to ride etnies lo-cut and callicut as well as vans slip-ons, but u can tell the 5•10's have been specifically designed for riding. I have dmr v8's and they paired up great ☺

Ps, I think I read somewhere that the 5•10's have a non-marking sole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dines (Apr 1, 2014)

The 5-10 spitfires have white soles, they are non-marking. Use them for biking so whether the sole is marking or not doesn't really matter when the shoe is covered in mud


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Is it me did I read teva was getting out of the MTB game? But their product is still out there and listed on their website?

I have a pair of MacAskils and Impact Lows. The MadSkills are a less stiff base. Not as trail friendly as Impacts, but very DH capable.

Impacts lasted me about 5 years, bottoms are pretty worn, but I can probably get another year or two out of them.

The FR VXi are top of list as a replacement next year.


----------



## literally (Apr 14, 2013)

thefriar said:


> Is it me did I read teva was getting out of the MTB game? But their product is still out there and listed on their website?
> 
> I have a pair of MacAskils and Impact Lows. The MadSkills are a less stiff base. Not as trail friendly as Impacts, but very DH capable.
> 
> ...


Yea they cut the MTB line. There is still a ton of places with remaining stock - I'm hoping prices drop considerably as stock dwindles. I've been using the links for a few years now and love them - would like to pick up a few more pairs on closeout.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

literally said:


> Yea they cut the MTB line. There is still a ton of places with remaining stock - I'm hoping prices drop considerably as stock dwindles. I've been using the links for a few years now and love them - would like to pick up a few more pairs on closeout.


I'm waiting for that too. I have a pair of Pinners and would love some backups, but they're all still full price everywhere.


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

only been riding seriously for about a year. I only have my vans to compare my 510 free riders. 

But i can say i absolutely love wearing my 510's when i ride. I dont ever feel like my feet are gonna come off the pedals. I wouldnt trade them for anything else

i use odyssey pedals btw


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

5-10 Impacts. Best shoe. I have the Sam Hill version. I liked the lacing better. Very grippy on my Saint pedals.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

griftymcgrift said:


> I dont ever feel like my feet are gonna come off the pedals.


Before getting some Five Ten's I had some torn up shins/calves from my foot slipping and getting slashed up on my pedals. After Five Ten's the only time I hit my legs on the pedals is when I'm hike-a-biking. I've been using Straitline De Facto pedals for a few years and recently just switch to Spank Spike pedals fwiw.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Another vote for 5-10s. I've had about 9 or 10 rides on mine and love them. I got the Hi version - yesterday I planted the front wheel and had to spiderman over the handlebars - landed awkwardly on a root and semi-rolled one foot, but the shoe actually supported my ankle and I was surprised to walk away without any pain whatsoever. First time I've ridden with high-tops but I am a big fan of these and will likely get another pair when they wear out.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

just ordered a pair of Freeriders last night. the Impacts are just too chunky for me. most of the characteristics of the Freerider VXi's look good to me, except that smooth portion on the ball of the foot. I get the theory behind it, but take yesterday for example.

I was riding between bands of storms. I visited the local trail with the sandiest soil that drains the best. It was in pretty good shape, but many parts were greasy even still. I went down several times and had to HAB across wet roots and trail snot to find an appropriate place to re-mount the bike. A treadless sole would have put me on my a$$ more than once in that situation.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

my 5.10 freeriders are a significant improvement from riding in etnies and emerica skate shoes. night and day compared to running type shoes like New Balance 574s. found out the hard way when i forgot my 5.10s. was bouncing on the pedals on the downs...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

first ride on the Freeriders yesterday. I was expecting an improvement in grip, but what I got was a LOT more than I expected. big fan.


----------



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

NateHawk said:


> first ride on the Freeriders yesterday. I was expecting an improvement in grip, but what I got was a LOT more than I expected. big fan.


I definitely agree with you there. I was not expecting the huge jump in grip. I was hesitant to pay that much for more shoes but am very very happy with my Freeriders.


----------



## elco (Dec 21, 2014)

LCW said:


> 5-10 Impacts. Best shoe. I have the Sam Hill version. I liked the lacing better. Very grippy on my Saint pedals.


I have the same shoes and pedals. Got the pedals last year and the shoes last week.

Went on a trail ride yesterday. Grip was excellent. Never let go of my pedals, which saved me on a couple of "oh sh!t" moments. It was 40 degrees Celsius (104 degrees Fahrenheit) and very humid, but my feet were fine. Zero discomfort.

Sad to say the sole is peeling off at the toe area, and a small gap has formed at the heel. I read several online reviews warning me of this so I'm not as disappointed as I would normally be. Nothing that a little cleaning and a few drops of crazy glue won't fix.

But I still am a bit disappointed. I really expected such an expensive pair of shoes to use better adhesives. I'd give it 10/10 on performance but only 6/10 on workmanship.

Now where's my crazy glue?


----------



## gatorfan22 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm still new to the sport but will add my 2p here:

NOT impressed with the 5.10 Freerider Contacts. They grip only marginally better than my cross trainers. The uppers are designed for fashion not function. They are widest in the middle of the shoe when most peoples feet are widest in the ball of the foot. They (at least with respect to the uppers) went for the "skateboard dude" look as opposed to comfort and function.

I appear to be in the minority here.

I'm using them with Shimano Saint PD-MX80 pedals.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

After almost two decades of riding clips my last bike to ever have clips is up for sale. Never going back ever. I can get out without even thinking about it, problem is getting back in when your bike is bouncing around on technical terrain, I HATE that. I have not noticed any loss of performance on climbing with flats. Yes 5-10 shoes are the shiznit! The impacts have a stiffer sole and nose. Almost steel toe like which is great for those moments when you decide to go smash your toes against a large rock for shits and giggles.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey everyone: question regarding 5-10's
getting ready to purchase flats-pedals, and trying to find out is it best to get a pair of 5-10's or a very good pair of skate type shoes. I know about the sticky sole type that 5-10's offer. any input is appreciative -


----------



## gatorfan22 (Feb 20, 2015)

I like the toe protection of the 5-10's. Don't need it often but when I do -- I thank god for it.


----------



## digitalsoul (Feb 17, 2004)

MTB_Dozer said:


> Hey everyone: question regarding 5-10's
> getting ready to purchase flats-pedals, and trying to find out is it best to get a pair of 5-10's or a very good pair of skate type shoes. I know about the sticky sole type that 5-10's offer. any input is appreciative -


I have Vans shoes with the sticky soles and also the 5-10's. I wore through my original pair of 5-10's and bought another pair of 5-10's even though I had the Vans. The Vans are nice as a backup pair of shoes, but don't really compare with the 5-10's. If you are going to have flats 5-10's are really the way to go.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Edit: Holy thread bump.

Vans aren't even close to 5-10's. 

I've ran both because Vans are stupid cheap. I actually bought really expensive overpriced 5-10's at a ski lift mtn because the VANS i was in were burning the arches in my feet. 

Foot burn went away right when i bought the 5-10's.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

I have to totally agree with everyone. 5-10's are better, and trying to get input from many of you riders.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have some Etnies skate shoes and they suck to ride mtn bike.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

5-10 Freerider Contacts make for a good trail shoe. Much lighter than my Impacts - which I use at the bike park. I use the Freerider Contacts as my trail shoe now.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello everyone, well I just received my 5.10 freeriders over the weekend and plan on getting them dirty and having fun this coming week.
thank you riders for all the input


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

It's all personal preference, I've had lots of trial and error in finding the right shoes. This guide may be of interest.. Best MTB Shoes in 2015 - Ride More Bikes

How are the Five Ten Freeriders working out for you MTB_Dozer? I find them to be a good shoe for when I'm riding gnarly trails for the first time and don't want to be on SPDs.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

jasevr4 said:


> How are the Five Ten Freeriders working out for you MTB_Dozer? I find them to be a good shoe for when I'm riding gnarly trails for the first time and don't want to be on SPDs.


Hey jasevr4; they are awesome, fit is true to size, excellent grip to pedals-feels like you are locked in like SPD's >> you can bail easier you have to. feels comfortable too. A very good shoe for sure.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice one, glad to hear it.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

jasevr4 said:


> Nice one, glad to hear it.


Thanks jasevr4, appreciate it.....


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone wearing the 5.10 impact hightops? Been wearing the freeriders for a while now & love them but for some reason have a tendency to bang up my ankles and would like some extra protection.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

OldGringo said:


> Anyone wearing the 5.10 impact hightops? Been wearing the freeriders for a while now & love them but for some reason have a tendency to bang up my ankles and would like some extra protection.


Personally I find them too heavy for trail riding, but I have friends that persist with them. It may be worth trying out the Sombrio mids if you want more protection? Shazam Mid Top ? Sombrio Cartel US Store


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

jasevr4 said:


> Personally I find them too heavy for trail riding, but I have friends that persist with them. It may be worth trying out the Sombrio mids if you want more protection? Shazam Mid Top ? Sombrio Cartel US Store


Thanks...will give them a look.


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

If you aren't in a hurry, wait for the 2016 Five Ten Freerider High like I am. I've read that they will be available in March.

I've been using my Line Kings for years now, and the soles are falling to bits but I still love em. Tried to like the Teva Links mid but they were not as grippy and the sole felt too stiff for my liking.

ISSUU - SS16 Five Ten Catalog by Five Ten


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

jasevr4 said:


> Personally I find them too heavy for trail riding, but I have friends that persist with them. It may be worth trying out the Sombrio mids if you want more protection? Shazam Mid Top ? Sombrio Cartel US Store


I had a set of 5.10 Freeriders that finally wore out after 4 years and I'm still rocking a set of 5.10 Impact Hi's and a pair of their light hiking boots that also come with a stealth rubber lugged sole.

The impact highs and the hiking shoes have similar ankle protection which is quite good as it comes up fairly high and has good support. BUT, I've found that the high ankle also interferes with the fit of my knee/shin gaurd armor...making the wearing of pads slightly annoying...but not a deal breaker.

I also have been rocking a set of low top DC skate shoes with a sole nearly as grippy as the stealth rubber, and thicker/firmer feeling than the 5.10 freeriders. I'd post a link but they have numerous shoes and only select ones carry the same sole as the ones I have...and I can't find an example. Perhaps they don't make them anymore; but I will be looking at DC before I buy my next set of flat pedal shoes because they are at least 90% as good as the 5.10s in my experience at less than half the price. I got the DC shoes for $50


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

greddyvox said:


> If you aren't in a hurry, wait for the 2016 Five Ten Freerider High like I am.


Yeah, no hurry...haven't jumped into the winter fat bike scene yet so probably down to only 3 or 4 wks of riding left here in WI. Will check out the '16 High this spring. Kept thinking the '15s would drop in price but not yet.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

It is a myth that clipin-in and clip-less are more efficient. They are not significantly more efficient. It was all a multi-decade lie. Not that you want to wear spongy shoes with flat pedals - you still would want flats with stiffer soles.

"In conclusion, shoe-pedal interface did not have any influence on either the mechanical efficiency, the pedalling mechanics or the muscular activity during submaximal cycling. Feedback based on pedal forces representation could be used to develop a new pedalling pattern, characterised by an enhanced active pulling-up action during the upstroke phase. Subjects benefited from this pulling-up action by increasing their pedalling effectiveness, but this new pedalling pattern was associated with an impairment of the mechanical efficiency."

http://www.radlabor.de/fileadmin/PD...lfeldt_Artikel_Feedback_Pedalkraefte_2008.pdf


----------

